# Red/green dot for a 22/45



## KoneKiller (Oct 27, 2011)

So the market is flooded with fair priced red/green dot sights/scopes that I think would work well with these guns.
What are some that you guys use and work well?
I was thinking sub $100....


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

KoneKiller said:


> So the market is flooded with fair priced red/green dot sights/scopes that I think would work well with these guns.
> What are some that you guys use and work well?
> I was thinking sub $100....


This link sends you into a thread titled "Buck Mark and Truglo Sight" in the rimfirecentral Browning sub-forum. 
Buck Mark and Truglo sight - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Rimfirecentral also has four separate Ruger sub-forums for Mark I, II, III, and 22/45.

My response is in my usual wordy style about the Truglo TG 8360B which is their red/green multiple reticle reflex sight. I ordered one Tuesday for $56.99 + 46.73 shipping.

This is a reflex sight "type of housing" (like my Truglo) that is made at a factory in China, and marketed by a LARGE bunch of folks.
Sometimes with their own logo. Like Truglo using their logo. Browning's version for the Buck Mark is only in red. With their "Buck Mark" logo.
One of the "questions" is whether the logo branded versions receive "more attention" at the factory for higher quality. Still unanswered as far as I know. :smt1099


----------

